# Recommendation on destination for Spa break birthday present



## Warren (30 May 2011)

Hi,

Its my wife's birthday soon and I want to get her a couple of nights in a nice destination spa - someplace luxurious that she can relax in, get a message and do a yoga class.

I'm looking at the following 4 - just wondering if folks can recommend one over the other (I understand Monart is really nice but its a little far as we are in the west)

- Temple Retreat and Spa
- Carton House
- Johnston house
- The Heritage 

Appreciate any feedback,
Thanks Warren


----------



## addob (31 May 2011)

Hi Warren,

I have been to The Heritage twice, once last year in March and then agin for Valentine's Weekend this year.

Both times were very nice but I was on a package deal (B&B, dinner, spa). As a returning customer I was able to avail of a room upgrade and this room was complete luxury. 

I have had a massage there both times and cannot reccomend Natalie enough for the massage, it was one of the best that I have ever received. If I was ever to return I would definately ask for her. I did not see any opportunity for a yoga class.

The Italian restaurant was where we ate both times and was very good.

However both myself and my Mother in Law felt that the quality of the place was slipping and found that the service was not as high the second time around.

Not sure if that helps or not, addob


----------



## Cahir (31 May 2011)

I was recently at the Heritage and wasn't impressed.  To get to the spa from the rooms you have to go down the lift to a basement and walk through a stinky mouldy corridor which really lets the place down.  The pool is tiny and absolutely freezing.  It's a good hotel if you have kids but not for a couples break.   The food and service for lunch in the bar was terrible - packet soup and stale sandwiches should not cost so much.


----------



## thedaras (31 May 2011)

www.lyrath.com
Stayed here a couple of times, excellent staff,excellent food,excellent spa..the lake ,grounds and the hotel itself are all very nice..


----------



## millieforbes (31 May 2011)

addob said:


> However both myself and my Mother in Law felt that the quality of the place was slipping and found that the service was not as high the second time around.



+1

I was there recently and thought it was nice but getting a little frayed around the edges... afaik its in administration now and some of the bells and whistles are disappearing.


----------



## alexandra123 (1 Jun 2011)

Dunboyne castle is lovely. 

They have great deals on at the moment, take a look at their special offers.
http://www.dunboynecastlehotel.com/ - that is the correct website address

I was their a few times and had a lovely time !


----------



## stephnyc (1 Jun 2011)

@alexandra123 - that link didnt work for me, I think you mean http://www.dunboynecastlehotel.com/

stayed there last year too, and loved it!


----------



## flattea2 (1 Jun 2011)

Seafield Hotel near Gorey is amazing. Also, it does not allow kids in the pool or spa area (and they enforce it). Very relaxing as a result.

www.*seafield*hotel.com


----------



## legend (16 Jun 2011)

Monart in wexford, pricey but beautiful more for the ladies !


----------

